# Mr Heater - Big Buddy Indoor Safe Heater



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

Does anybody use the Mr Heater in their trailer?

Mr Heater - Big Buddy Indoor Safe Heater

What type of ceramic heaters are people using?


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Can't help you with the camper but we've been using this one far left








in the garage for 4 years and it's been great. I would buy a Mr. Heater again in heart beat.

What model are you thinking of?

Bill.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I use one of those small ceramic heaters that runs about 24.00 at Walmart that puts out 1500 watts .. works really well --


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

> Not designed for permanent installation or for use above 7,000 feet.


Just reread you post for the model your thinking of, it reads like this has to be connected to a propane tank



> Specifications:
> Model No. MH18B
> Stock No. F274800
> 4,000/9,000/18,000 BTU/Hr.
> ...


Why have a heater that uses propane?

Bill.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I was thinking of getting a Big Buddy for our Add-A-Room
to take the chill off
I don't know if I would use it inside TT though

Don


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

Just looking at all the alternatives... We rarely go to places that have electricity hook ups, but we are still rarely far enough from other campers to let the generator run all night.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Have you consider switching to 2 6 Volts batteries
you would have more power to run things longer like the furnace
without losing power

Don


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Some people confuse Ceramic electric heaters and Catalytic Propane heaters. The Mr Buddy is a Propane heater.

Yes they are safe to use indoors but you must follow the operating instructions. High points are. You must partially open a window or vent. The opening requirement is very small but also very important to maintain O2 (Oxygen levels) in the trailer. There is also an issue of moisture generation as one of the main by products of this type of combustion is H20 (water). So you will also have condensation issues.

You need to have an operational CO (Carbon Monoxide) detector (you should actually have one of these anyway but not everyone does.

The warning about operation over 7000 feet is due to the possibility of incomplete combustion due to lower O2 levels at that elevation.

Coleman also makes a couple of different indoor safe Catalytic heaters and they are less expensive then the Mr Buddy. They also come in a 4 or 5 different sizes so you can really tailor it to what you need.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

2500Ram said:


> Why have a heater that uses propane?
> 
> Bill.
> [snapback]89845[/snapback]​


Bill - All the heaters you illustrated in your first post are gas fired heaters.







Did I miss something from the first confirmation that you would use one in a heart beat to now ask why use this type at all?

The main reason for using this type of heater is the very low, or in some cases zero, power requirement for operation.


----------



## RVCarolina (Jul 31, 2004)

CJ999 said:


> Does anybody use the Mr Heater in their trailer?
> 
> Mr Heater - Big Buddy Indoor Safe Heater
> 
> ...


We have a Big Buddy heater. We used it to heat our master bath during the ice storm this winter. Power was out several days. The heater did GREAT. It burns very clean, but there is still a very slight odor, though not at all objectionable. It runs on two propane bottles, or you can hook it to a big tank. I really like it.
We also have a Titan ceramic heater (Wal Mart) that we use in the camper. Its quiet, and does a great job.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> Bill - All the heaters you illustrated in your first post are gas fired heaters.Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry for the confusion, the one's I illustrated in my first post are Gas fired, I use them in my garage and absolutely love them. The confusion came with my second reply about why using propane fired heaters if you already have a furnace. I understand now your looking for no power options for heat for boon-docking. Yes the Mr. Heaters do not require any ac to operate, at least the ones I've used.

Bill.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

The furnance is plenty strong to keep the trailer warm. I use a ceramic heater when on elect. hook-up. Main reason is why use propane if I have paid for the electrical hook-up.

Thor


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

The six volt battery idea is likely but not until the 2 twelves I just bought (before that recent discourse on batteries started) die.

The thought about these propane heaters not using elec is why I started looking at them. The built in heater is really loud for our young family so I was thinking that it would be nice if this would work and it is quieter... we might be able to sleep a little longer as compared to having the on board heater fire up and wake the kids before the sun comes up!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I would be very leary about using any propane heater inside the trailer. No, let me rephrase that... I wouldn't. I know some people do, but it's not worth the risk to me.










Besides, the OEM furnace cranks out enough heat to heat every Outback in the campground, so that is not really an issue. When we are camping with hookups (most of the time), we will use a small ceramic electric heater, to reduce noise... Well, that, and to use the campgrounds electricity nickle instead of our propane dime!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

Also, I wasn't confused about the Mr Buddy being propane and not ceramic, but I am genuinely intersted in knowing which ceramic heater people like.

Doesn't look like winter is leaving anytime soon... this was what it looked like when we woke up this morning:


----------



## SoCalOutback (Dec 18, 2005)

I have the smaller version of this heater. We used it in our tent trailer for a couple of years before we upgraded to the Outback. I keep it in the Outback as a backup heater and would not hesitate to use it if the furnace failed.

I think the Big Buddy heater would keep any size outback toasty warm at any temp. The smaller version should also work fine at temps about 45 or 50.



CJ999 said:


> Does anybody use the Mr Heater in their trailer?
> 
> Mr Heater - Big Buddy Indoor Safe Heater
> 
> ...


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I went out and bought a Big Buddy heater in the end of April
and used it in our Add-A-Room and it warmed up the room very nicely
for a cold wet weekend
It also worked out great to dry some of the wet clothes as well









Don


----------



## Mike Breul (Mar 28, 2006)

I put the Olympic Wave 8 in my FBHS and have been very happy. Can't hear it run and it puts out enough heat to heat marshmallows! Attached is a link to the photos of the installation.
MIke

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...album&album=329


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO (Apr 17, 2004)

We bought this model two years ago, heats the camper great. Has build in thermostat and a remote to boot.

http://www.allergytech.com/honeywell_hz365.htm

Don't think we paid this much for it (didn't buy it at that website).

Danny


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sounds like the electric heaters are the best way to go when you have full hookups.

I just let the factory heater work it's magic for us.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

DANJOGAVINMO said:


> We bought this model two years ago, heats the camper great. Has build in thermostat and a remote to boot.
> 
> http://www.allergytech.com/honeywell_hz365.htm
> 
> ...


Nice little heater Danny









Don


----------

